
The Ruby 1.9.3 debugger - dabit
http://blog.crowdint.com/2012/05/14/the-ruby-1-9-3-debugger.html
======
Xylakant
Just use <http://rubygems.org/gems/debugger> on 1.9.2 and 1.9.3.

